
Take a moment to admire this origami Ethernet jack - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/12/8/16750574/pop-out-ethernet-jack
======
reacharavindh
Fun to see the apple mouse at the end. Someone should make a wall print of
this and gift it to Jony Ive :-)

